# Sargent bay fishin



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

looking for somebody to split cost with (gas,beer,bait). Fishin out of Sargent mostly east bay and offshore when its icecream. Average trip I usually burn 20 gallons and run all over the bay. Got a late model 24 foot deepvee bay boat with all the bells and whistles. My fishing parter (wife) mostly watches my 18 month old lately and I don't get out as much as I should. **** this is starting to sound like a personal add. Anyways I usually fish sunday, monday, tuesday. PM if your interested.


----------



## Billjfish (Feb 13, 2006)

*Sargent Crew*

You sound like you are in the exact same position as me. I have a late model 24 with all the bells and whistles, my fishin partner has to watch our 15 mos old. Some times she lets me go w/o her and we have been tearing them up lately. However, I was thinking perhaps the girls could take turns watchin the bambinos. What do you think?
Capt Bill
281-381-0399


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sargent Fishing - NOT*

To funny I just sent a note to 11.....I have 2.5 year old twins and a place in Sargent...was out there most of last week.....fishing? Hell no enclosing a patio to make our place bigger so more people can come out and watch me NOT fish ....where you guys located?

Lets get together even if for a diaper run up to the country store...

Harold
713 392 0958


----------

